# Crop circles - believer or skeptic or ?



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Is it scientific or paranormal or just out of this world, from :saturn:? Thoughts?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

My guess is it's the result of an atmospheric phenomenon (e.g. small whirlwind that touches down in just one spot) in most cases, and in other cases they're probably made by people who want to keep the myths alive.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Some patterns are just too mathematically and geometrically precise to be man-made. Studies have shown crops have been "radiated/microwaved" so not so sure it's just a small whirlwind passing. Fascinating unexplainable phemonena I say.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

This page has a pretty good explanation of the current theories:

http://science.howstuffworks.com/science-vs-myth/unexplained-phenomena/crop-circle4.htm

I think even some of the more "mathematical" ones could conceivably be natural, although my hunch is most of them were done by people. Natural forces can result in amazingly intricate designs...just do a Google search for "hoarfrost patterns," for example.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I read somewhere or saw on TV they finally caught some kids doing it.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Jungle said:


> I read somewhere or saw on TV they finally caught some kids doing it.


Yeah.

They use planks of wood with rope and push it down with their feet.

The way they get the circles to be perfect is by using a set length of rope, pulling it tight and walking around in a circle to get a perfect diameter....

It's been proven.

I am a non-believer.

Then again, I am a jaded 21 year old. I don't believe in anything unless it's money -- and even then, I question it.

I think a better thread would be "God - believer, or skeptic?"

But that would probably cause some drama and arguments. :wink:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

> I think a better thread would be "God - believer, or skeptic?"
> 
> But that would probably cause some drama and arguments.


... it sure would, only that I'm not religious. Therefore, I'll leave this task with a 21 year old jaded banker who can do a better job at it. :encouragement:


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Therefore, I'll leave this task with a 21 year old jaded banker who can do a better job at it. :encouragement:


That won't be necessary. :rolleyes2:


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

odd this thread was started by a beaver, because I have always though they had something to do with the circles....


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't know, but all mysterious/paranormal/unexplained stuff fascinates me, like for example: the Bermuda Triangle/Great Pyramids/Easter Island mysteries, etc.

I take it you're a believer Beaver [or the cause]. :fox:

Btw, did you see Gibson's movie 'Signs'?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

> Btw, did you see Gibson's movie 'Signs'?


 ... sure did and the ending creeped me out. 

*hystat *


> odd this thread was started by a beaver, because I have always though they had something to do with the circles....


... lol, of course since beavers don't belong to the conspiracy theory club.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Sheesh people..everybody knows it's aliens landing in crop fields.


----------

